# cyta to primetel



## timouna01 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi everyone ! 

Can someone tells me if it's worth moving from cyta to prime tel. I use cyta since long and saw that primetel is much cheaper but I don't know if Internet Will be as good as cyta and if the rate calling to mobile are cheaper. I have change my mobile from cyta to MTN and Im not really happy with it so I dont want to do the same mistake ... I would be very happy if someone could help me with that. Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We switched to primetel and are very happy that we did.
We get much faster broadband for less money and it dosn't seem to go down as often as Cyta did. On the few occassions it has gone down they have had us back on very quickly.


----------



## timouna01 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you Veronica that's a great new I Will definitly change to primetel then !


----------



## kmas100 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Timouna01,
I've just done the same... Had CYTA at my house here for the last 7 years. I've just moved over permanently now and decided that their monthly costs were too high (now I'm not earning a UK salary!!)
Changing was very easy, it took about 15 mins in the shop and for less than my monthly subscription with CYTA combining both my land-line and my 1 MBA Internet connection... I got an 8Mb Internet connection, a free mobile and Sim, and also tied my land-line in the bundle too.. All for 17 Euros a month less than what I was paying before.. ,
I living in Larnaca and the PrimeTel reception is very good around here, I sure other people can give you an idea of the reception in other areas.

Karolos


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

kmas100 said:


> Hi Timouna01,
> I've just done the same... Had CYTA at my house here for the last 7 years. I've just moved over permanently now and decided that their monthly costs were too high (now I'm not earning a UK salary!!)
> Changing was very easy, it took about 15 mins in the shop and for less than my monthly subscription with CYTA combining both my land-line and my 1 MBA Internet connection... I got an 8Mb Internet connection, a free mobile and Sim, and also tied my land-line in the bundle too.. All for 17 Euros a month less than what I was paying before.. ,
> I living in Larnaca and the PrimeTel reception is very good around here, I sure other people can give you an idea of the reception in other areas.
> ...


Hi!

I looked at the Primetel Bundle offer and its really great! One question, the International channels, are they in English or Greek?

Anders


----------



## kmas100 (Dec 21, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi!
> 
> I looked at the Primetel Bundle offer and its really great! One question, the International channels, are they in English or Greek?
> 
> Anders


Hi Anders,
I don't use the PrimeTel TV, I use FilmOn on my iPad with an Apple TV device to show it on the mainTV at home, and I also have a satellite setup that picks-up free news and film channels via NileSat.
However, to answer your question.. The channels are in English

Karolos


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

kmas100 said:


> Hi Anders,
> I don't use the PrimeTel TV, I use FilmOn on my iPad with an Apple TV device to show it on the mainTV at home, and I also have a satellite setup that picks-up free news and film channels via NileSat.
> However, to answer your question.. The channels are in English
> 
> Karolos


The reason for my question was just that. I use VPN to get Netflix and other channels from UK and Sweden. If the channels on Primetel was Greek we dont need any TV until we have learned Greek.

Thank you

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> The reason for my question was just that. I use VPN to get Netflix and other channels from UK and Sweden. If the channels on Primetel was Greek we dont need any TV until we have learned Greek.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Anders


I think you're being optimistic if you think you can learn Greek quickly and well enough to understand the high speed, gabbled speaking on the Greek stations!

Pete


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> I think you're being optimistic if you think you can learn Greek quickly and well enough to understand the high speed, gabbled speaking on the Greek stations!
> 
> Pete


Hehe I don't think I stated a time-plan I hope I have some years left still and can at least try.

Anders


----------

